# Is my rat dumbo or fancy?



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

when i got kurt and eddie, i was told they were dumbos.

with kurt, there's no question he's a dumbo

kurt:













though his brother doesn't have the same ears. does that mean he's not a dumbo? can their be different types of rats within the same litter?

here's eddie:


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Eddie definitely looks like a fancy/top-earned rat. Yes, they can have both in the same litter. Two of my girls were marked dumbo as well, but they're definitely all fancy. It's pretty hard to mistake a top-earned rat for a dumbo once you've seen a dumbo.  Both are cuties!


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

thanks. the one in your avatar (assuming yuki?) looks so sweet all cuddled up there. agh! can't take all this cuteness.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's actually Nirvash, my little princess. She's a very light gold color, either amber or champagne.  I love her. She's a total cuddle bug. <3 <3 <3


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes Dumbo on Kurk, and Standard/Fancy/Top-eared on Eddie.

now Let's do a genetics lesson on ears ;D 

Standard/Fancy/Top-eared (I refer to it as Standard or Fancy most of the time) is a dominant trait shown as Du (so Du/Du or Du/du).
Dumbo is recessive, so is du/du. 
So because it's a simple recessive yes half or part of the litter can be dumbo while the other is standard. (In that case the parents were either 2 Standards het Dumbo, or a Dumbo + a Standard het Dumbo). And that concludes today's genetic lesson


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou (Nov 4, 2012)

hah, thanks for that LW.


----------

